# 2008 F-250 Heater Core replacement



## news913 (Jan 15, 2011)

Pretty sure my heater core is going, I was wondering if anyone has replaced one one on the 08- and newer trucks. I saw a video for the 99-07 and they were right behind the glove box (no need to rip the dash apart). I am HOPING the 08's and newer are the same. I haven't had a chance to pull anything apart yet, probably this weekend. I didn't see any leaks anywhere and the resivoir is a bit low and I smell a hint of antifreeze when I first turn the heat on in the truck. The truck still has heat though. Any thoughts???


2008 F-250 5.4 Liter V8


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

If you're smelling it in the cab it is most likely the heater core. Hopefully it's as easy as just removing the glovebox.


----------



## Northernplowguy (Feb 3, 2014)

I do them all the time at work( day job at a ford dealer). You have to pull the dash out to access the heater core box. Then pull that out and then replace the heater core. Takes about 8-10 hrs


----------

